

Ask HN: Dev Environments and Workflows - taurenk

I am working on a project, where my code&#x2F;db reside on a local VM (Ubuntu server) sitting on my windows machine. 
My workflow is the currently:
1. Write code on desktop
2. Push changes to GIT
3. Go to VM and pull git changes
4. Test code on VM<p>I understand there are tools to improve this workflow (Vagrant+Puppet), but I am curious to hear what other dev environments&#x2F;workflows look like or work for others.
======
AlexeyBrin
Try _rsync_ you could bypass 2 and 3. Basically, every change you made on your
desktop can be automatically synced with the VM.

Alternatively, you can code directly on the VM and use an editor that lets you
do remote editing (vim, emacs, sublime text ...).

~~~
taurenk
So when would be a good time to start using git - perhaps when the project is
deployed into beta?

~~~
swah
You could use Git right now, but not to transfer code to the VM and compile.
Its a system to version [1] your code.

(Although I mostly skip using Git in toy projects, and just backup to
Dropbox).

[1] If you push your changes to some offsite remote like Github, you are also
backing up your code.

------
swah
Expandrive also works ok and its easy to setup, but IIRC what worked better
for me in the same setup (Windows host + Ubuntu VM) was the old solution that
I was avoiding all the time: Samba.

